# JD 4500 with cracked case



## TrackTor3 (Nov 5, 2006)

Cause: Draft control not locked out during stationary implement operation.(is this common?) 

Problem: Rear end (if thats what I call it) cracked and is leaking.

My deal: Fresh on the scene and a repair has been made. 
Unfortunetly, I am not a JB Weld "type", and curious as to what "lasting repair" I can make.

I will clean the area to be repaired and weld it, if the heat wont effect any seals or bearings. I would try my hand at T.I.G. if I can prep it properly. Although stick welding may be smoother running on cast. These cases aren't aluminum are they?
Technical information would help, and buying a new part/rear end for this JD 4500 may not be $$$ effective, then again, making the repair might be too. 

Thanks Fellas (oh, and Ladies too)!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum TrackTor3! Sorry to hear of the problems you are encountering. Can you post some pictures of the casing where it is broken? The case of the 4000 series tractors is unfortunately made of aluminum. Is it the actual transmission casing or the axle case? Below is a picture of a John Deere 4300 axle rockshaft mount that failed. Is this what you are referring to?


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=91483">


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

WELCOME...TrackTor3,

I'm all for a fix when you have nothing to lose and may have to purchase replacement parts as the last resort.

There is cast specific rods, Brass wire for MIG welders (very popular in Europe) and other options, like drill and tap the "fault Line". IMHO I'd give it a serious shot and go for the permanent repair. If it is aluminum than maybe you can TIG it.

Mark


----------



## TrackTor3 (Nov 5, 2006)

No pics yet. But it is on the lower right of the tranny below the bolted flange (what connects the axle to the case). The crack looks to be about 6-8 inches in length, hard to tell due to the JB Weld. Aluminum impregnated with gear oil and dirt, should make for a nice weld:lying: 

Its really close to the flange, and I would imagine any seal there is, will be damaged especially with the amount of heat that is required to weld, not to mention a bearing. 

Would you recommend any repair in this location?

Your help is greatly appreciated here @ Shady Creek Family Camp and Conference Center.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is the break in the same place as the picture I posted? Sounds like it is.


----------



## TrackTor3 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Chief~ 
Your right! Your picture does show it. It's hard to see the exact location at that angle. So, its not on the axle housing, or the flange, but on the very bottom of the case. Couldn't tell by your pic cause that tractor was so darn clean. 
Although, even with all the dirt and grime on this 4500, they dont look the same.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The bad news is the axle casing is made of aluminum. JB weld or other type patch is not going to work as this is where the rockshaft mounts to the case. I doubt there is enough material to do a weld that will hold as well. 

The good if you want to call it that is that the piece of casting that broke off is part of the axle housing casting. The axle housing can be replaced with an new casting. Evidently Deere realized this was a problem with the 4000 Series and 4000 Ten Series tractors as they seriously beefed up and reinforced the replacement castings. Is your 4500 a gear or hydro transmission? The axle housings are evidently different between the gear and hydro. transmission. Below are some comparison pictures of the old and new axle housing castings. Notice how much more casting material is used and the beefed up areas on the new casting. My understanding is that most of these tractors are hydro transmission so that is what I will show. 

You will probably need sit down and pour a stiff drink before you read any more of this reply. mg: The axle housing price shows being listed under John Deere part # LVU800605 and lists the price as $1,069.79. This is just for the axle housing casting. You will have to remove all of the internal components and install them in the new axle housing casting. This is a job you can do if you have the tools and some jacks with lots of blocking. If you are not comfortable with removing and installing the internal axle components, you can just remove the axle and take and take it to the dealer and have them swap all the axle components over to the new casting. Option #3 and the most expensive is to let the deal do all of it. The Deere 4500 tractor was manufactured from 1998 to 2000 so at the very least, your tractor is almost 7 years old or older. I'm not saying this is impossible but very unlikely that Deere will cover this under any type of warranty. Same applies with the Deere dealer. 

Did you buy this tractor new? If so, you will want to VERY kindly speak with the dealer who sold you the tractor and see if they will cut you some slack on costs and help you cover part of the cost of repair especially if you are planning to trade it in on a new Deere with the same dealer. The dealer has some leeway with a trade in and how they can cover repair costs this way. 

Anyhow, below are some parts diagrams and pics to give you an idea of what this task entales. Sorry for your headache and hope you can get this worked out without spending too much money.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=91506">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Axle housing from the other side.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The axle housing parts diagram


----------

